# Can't copy files over to Nexus



## DEL 707 (Oct 26, 2007)

Not sure what I'm doing wrong, but I can't seem to copy files over to my Nexus 9.

I'm running Windows 10 and my PC see's the device as a Nexus 9, but when I open it, there's nothing inside and when I try to copy a file over, even a zip file under 1mb, I get the message.

"Cannot copy item, the device has either stopped responding or has been disconnected".

Is there some setting I'm missing?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I had similar issues with my Galaxy S4 on Windows 10. Never found a solution before I sold that PC.


----------

